# Kein neues Verbot - außer, es wird ein altes abgeschafft..



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag April








*Kein neues Verbot - außer, es wird ein altes abgeschafft..​*Als normal interessierter Mensch bekommt man ja viel mit - auch ausserhalb von Angeln und Angler ....

Also auch gute, wie auch schlechte Ideen aus der Politik nicht nur zum Thema Angeln und Angler (was hier trotzdem das einzig zulässige Thema ist ;-)), Förderliches, Negatives oder auch Abstruses...

Der bayerische Ex-Ministerpräsident Stoiber war ja auch mal in der EU tätig als "Bürokratieverhinderer" (https://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/stoiber-kommission-eu-101.html)..

Auch damals liefen schon Verbände der spendensammelnden Schützerverbände und Verbraucher"schützer" Amok, wenns drum ging, nicht dauernd mit neuen Regeln und Verboten zu kommen:
_Man brauche nun mal dringend Gesetze für die Umwelt oder für die Lebensmittelsicherheit. Wenn man die nur von der Kostenseite her betrachte, dann sei das bedenklich. 
Stoibers Warnung geht in die umgekehrte Richtung: wenn in Europa immer mehr geregelt werde, schwinde das Ansehen der EU._

Ich neige da natürlich eher Stoibers Ansicht zu....

Von Stoiber stammt auch meines Wissens (bin ich aber noch am Googlen) die Forderung, man sollte keine neues Gesetz, keine neue Regeln machen, wenn nicht ein bestehendes Gesetz oder eine existierende Regel dafür abgeschafft wird.

*Kein NEUES Verbot ohne Abschaffen eines ALTEN Verbotes...*
Die Idee hat für mich durchaus einen gewissen Charme. 

Sowohl in der Politik wie auch in Verbänden und Vereinen der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei wird ja oft lieber zu neuen Gesetzen, Regeln und Verboten gegriffen, als vernünftige Lösungen mit Beteiligten zu suchen.

Und natürlich wird kein altes Verbot, Gesetz oder eine alte Regel dabei vorher aufgehoben..

Kein Wunder, dass der "Katalog" an Gesetzen, Regeln und Verboten auch und gerade für Angler und das Angeln immer weiter anschwillt...

So kommt es, dass man auch als Angler heute fast schon studieren muss, um nicht in irgendeine "Falle" zu laufen, irgendein Ver- oder Gebot (nicht mal absichtlich) zu mißachten.

Weil aus immer mehr Regeln, Ge- und Verboten logischerweise immer mehr "Verstöße" resultieren, könnte man ja mal drüber nachdenken, einen solchen Teufelskreis zu durchbrechen. 

Davon ausgehend, dass Angeln wie Angler grundsätzlich mehr als ausreichend reglementiert, reguliert und "gemanaged" sind in Deutschland (vor allem im Weltvergleich) hat für mich der folgende Gedanke durchaus einen gewissen Charme:
*Man könnte es doch als erstes mal festschreiben lassen in Verbänden und Vereinen, dass diese kein neues Ver- oder Gebot, keine neue Regeln, Restriktion oder Einschränkung einführen dürfen, ohne eine gleichwertige, bereits bestehende vorher abzuschaffen.*

Man braucht angesichts der bereits bestehenden Regulierungen (an manchen Gewässern/Vereinen/Verbänden haste ja schon ein halbes Lexikon an Papieren dabei..) ja auch keine Angst habe, das da Anarchie ausbricht (nicht mehr als bis jetzt eh schon nicht zu verhindern, jedenfalls).

Aber man kann und muss durchaus bei allen gewollten neuen Verboten und Regeln überlegen, wie sinnvoll diese wirklich sind, ob sie wirklich wert sind, bestehende Verbote oder Regeln dafür abzuschaffen.

Das könnte durchaus in meinen Auge eine heilsame Kur für manchen verbotsorientierten Betonkopf in Vereinen und Verbänden sein...

*Und - das noch dazu:*
Wenn man es schafft, das in Verbänden und Vereinen einzubringen, kann man mit der gleichen Forderung durchaus auch an die Politik gehen:
Kein neues Gesetz, keine neue Verordnung oder Anweisung, ohne dass vorher eine bestehende abgeschafft wird.

*Und - im Sinne der Subsidiarität:*
Bei Gesetzen und Regelungen von oben nach unten gilt das auch.

Wenn Europa was Neues vorschreibt, muss eben die BRD etwas anderes dafür wieder abschaffen.

*Und ebenso wichtig:*
Kein Gesetz und keine Regel darf von oben nach unten verschärft werden - maximal Umsetzung wie vorgegeben, ohne darüber hinaus zu gehen (Beispiel: Dänemark und Polen sind auch in der EU, müssen auch Natura2000 befolgen-  bei denen gibts aber deswegen keine Angelverbote -was läuft falsch in Deutschland???)..

*In diesem Sinne noch mal meine Überlegung/Forderung zum Thema in Bezug auf Angeln und Angler, in Vereinen, Verbänden nachfolgend Politik:*
*Kein neues Gesetz, Regel, Einschränkung, Restriktion, "Managing", Verbot, Gebot etc., ohne dass zuvor ein gleichwertiges abgeschafft wird.*

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. März 2017)

*AW: Kein neues Verbot - ausser, es wird ein altes abgeschafft..*

Was dabei rauskommt:

1.) Das Verbot mit lebenden Wirbeltieren zu angeln, wird aufgehoben.

2.) Es wird verboten, mit jedweden lebenden Organismen zu angeln.

Forderung erfüllt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2017)

*AW: Kein neues Verbot - ausser, es wird ein altes abgeschafft..*

Defätist ;-)


----------



## Nordan (13. März 2017)

*AW: Kein neues Verbot - ausser, es wird ein altes abgeschafft..*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Was dabei rauskommt:
> 
> 1.) Das Verbot mit lebenden Wirbeltieren zu angeln, wird aufgehoben.
> 
> ...



Er schrob es,

so wird es kommen!#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2017)

*AW: Kein neues Verbot - ausser, es wird ein altes abgeschafft..*

Oder es wird lebenden Organismen verboten zu angeln?

Sei es wie es sei.

Ich fände es nen guten Anfang - dass es da Feinschliff brauchen wird, ist eh klar. 

Und das Verbanditen sicher auf so dumme Ideen kommen könnten, um ihre Verbotslust ausleben zu können, das ist schon klar..


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. März 2017)

*AW: Kein neues Verbot - ausser, es wird ein altes abgeschafft..*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und das Verbanditen sicher auf so dumme Ideen kommen könnten, um ihre Verbotslust ausleben zu können, das ist schon klar..



Ich denke eher, sowas ist das Maximum an Ideen, auf die die kommen werden.|supergri


----------

